

Libreboot X200 laptop now FSF-certified to respect your freedom - WestCoastJustin
http://www.fsf.org/news/libreboot-x200-laptop-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom

======
cnst
Did they somehow manage to get the free replacement for the firmware in the
Ethernet chip, too?

